# How to fix CO2 art regulator leak?



## Akmaliano (14 Oct 2018)

My Co2 art dual stage regulator which has been working without skipping a beat for over a year suddenly decided to fail on me today.
Preparing for my WC in the morning, I noticed the high pressure gauge was showing zero on a freshly installed FE. i thought the valve had a problem but realised that the black thingy under the central part of the regulator as in the attached pic (presumably it's pressure relief valve?) was leaking big time. 
Not idea why it suddenly decided to do that.

Has anyone had such a problem, or knows how to fix it?
I've contacted CO2 art but not sure when, and if, they'll respond.


----------



## Akmaliano (19 Oct 2018)

Just a quick update on this. I emailed Co2Art on Sunday, got a reply from Karol next morning (super quick response!) He said the reason was that the o-ring within the relief valve had got damaged, probably during connecting a new cylinder. He posted me a replacement o-ring via priority mail from Germany. Got it in 2 working days. Now replaced it and all seems to be ok now. Very pleased


----------

